# Nox Getriebebike Typhoon



## GS Collezione (3. September 2006)

Hier seht ihr das neue NOX Getriebebike Typhoon 07

Gewicht 19,5 kg


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2006)

gibt schon nen thread dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

